# Should Weekends Be Longer?



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

Should weekends be extended to 3 or 4 days? Or stay at 2 days?


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

For me, three days would be ideal. My last semester at college, I had Fridays off, and I felt much more rejuvenated after three days off than I ever did with two-day weekends. I do think any more than three days would be overkill, though, because society needs to be productive to _some_ extent.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

3 day weekend for the win. More productive after more rest and more money spent during said downtime by people who want to enjoy their free time.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I vote for the 4 day school/workweek and 3 day weekend. For school, then, it might result in cutting back summer vacation significantly, but that's fine with me because, personally, the monotony gets dreary after a while and re-adjustment to routine all the more difficult.

Plus, I do think that both education and free time are vital to a person, but education edges it out only slightly, which is why the 4:3 ratio of school:weekend is the perfect balance in my view.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

How about an 8-day week? 3 weekend, 5 weekday. 5:3 ratio. Ideally though it would be 4:3 with the current 7 day week, yeah.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

If anything, work should be more enjoyable.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

jaden_d said:


> Should weekends be extended to 3 or 4 days? Or stay at 2 days?


Ultimately as technology improves productivity, all jobs will need to be shared among a larger available work force.

What will be seen I believe will be a Monday thru Wednesday shift and a Thursday thru Saturday shift with 4 days off for everybody.

Jews and Muslims will probably opt to work M-W whereas Christians will opt for Th-Sat.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Clyme said:


> If anything, work should be more enjoyable.


What ??

You don't enjoy your work ??

I enjoy mine !!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

coagulate said:


> How about an 8-day week? 3 weekend, 5 weekday. 5:3 ratio. Ideally though it would be 4:3 with the current 7 day week, yeah.


Ideally it will become 3 on and 4 off.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

95134hks said:


> What ??
> 
> You don't enjoy your work ??
> 
> I enjoy mine !!


It was a response to the question of the thread. Currently, I am not working. I'm studying for a Bachelor of Arts degree in political science with a minor in philosophy. I work off and on depending on which country I'm in. Anyway, I'm assuming that the whole idea of recommending weekend extensions is because the poster feels that they need a larger 'break' from their typical weekly duties. I'd say that, rather than extending the weekend, the real problem is the work. Hence, if anything, work should be more enjoyable (rather than extending the break in-between work sessions).


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

A 7 day weekend would be ideal...


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Clyme said:


> If anything, work should be more enjoyable.


Or, unlike America right now, and like Europe, vacations should be mandatory, and should be lengthy (around 6 weeks or so). We just need more people to fill up the vacancies.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

SJWDefener said:


> Or, unlike America right now, and like Europe, vacations should be mandatory, and should be lengthy (around 6 weeks or so). We just need more people to fill up the vacancies.


Why? Also, vacancies?


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Clyme said:


> Why? Also, vacancies?


Free spaces for work

Why? So people can work on anything else that makes their life worthwhile.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

SJWDefener said:


> Free spaces for work
> 
> Why? So people can work on anything else that makes their life worthwhile.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Sorry, just so I'm clear: are you suggesting that giving people vacations will create more jobs?

Also, we should give people a mandatory six-week vacation so they can dedicate their time to other interests?


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Clyme said:


> Sorry, just so I'm clear: are you suggesting that giving people vacations will create more jobs?


This is what we need, not what will happen


> Also, we should give people a mandatory six-week vacation so they can dedicate their time to other interests?


Yeah...


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Clyme said:


> It was a response to the question of the thread. Currently, I am not working. I'm studying for a Bachelor of Arts degree in political science with a minor in philosophy. I work off and on depending on which country I'm in. Anyway, I'm assuming that the whole idea of recommending weekend extensions is because the poster feels that they need a larger 'break' from their typical weekly duties. I'd say that, rather than extending the weekend, the real problem is the work. Hence, if anything, work should be more enjoyable (rather than extending the break in-between work sessions).


You can immensely love your job and still be exhausted by it.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

PowerShell said:


> A 7 day weekend would be ideal...


7 on and then 7 off ??


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

SJWDefener said:


> This is what we need, not what will happen


But, so I'm clear, the basic premise is that making vacations mandatory creates more jobs, yes? I'm not pushing an opinion here because I really don't know, but wouldn't that reduce the money that could be granted to the employee? I mean, it wouldn't really be a new job, right? Wouldn't it be the same work that was being done, but just divided between two or more people? No new production occurs by re-assigning the work.



> Yeah...


I see. I'm not sure how that works out practically, but should we not try to give people enough opportunities through work and through their regular breaks that allow them to develop these interests? I find it a little difficult to believe that people would be able to adequately develop their interests for six weeks out of the year. I mean, it's one thing if you want to travel, but another entirely if you want to practice artwork, music, writing, blogging, or whatever it is that is an interest. Skills are worked at continually. So, I'd imagine that the exploration of other interests and their cultivation would need to be done regularly as opposed to being condensed into six weeks out of the year. That's not to say I'm against it - I don't know - but I'm not sure if your reasoning lines up here.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

95134hks said:


> 7 on and then 7 off ??


7 off 7 off lol

Practically speaking I think 4 10's wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

95134hks said:


> You can immensely love your job and still be exhausted by it.


I'm not sure what I think of that, especially without concrete examples. I mean, I suppose that's true, but at what point does the exhaustion detract from the work? If one's work leaves them exhausted, then perhaps one should find work that isn't exhausting? I mean, that still fits within the equation. You could love your work, but the exhaustion is a negative aspect to it. Thus, it is not your ideal job. An ideal job would be one that you enjoyed and one that was within your energy capacity. That is the job that should be sought. Energy, in this regard, is only important insofar as you have enough time for bodily repairs (via sleep, eating, exercise, and so forth), and also insofar as you have sufficient time for self-reflection, the development of interpersonal relationships, and the cultivation of other interests.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

Theoretically I'd love a longer weekend, but the problem is I'd probably not go to class as often as I do now. I can't take long breaks because it just exacerbates the school refusal issue I had as a kid. The longer I'm away from class or work, the more anxiety I get, the more likely I am to skip. Coming back after holidays is brutal.


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Tentative yes, three day weekends. I'd like to see how it's worked out in places where it's been done, but I attended a university with a 4 day school week and I was significantly more engaged and productive while there than I have ever been anywhere else. It was partially due to other factors but the longer weekend definitely seemed to help keep me efficient and focused the rest of the week.


----------



## TheFriendlyCyclist (Jan 9, 2016)

I think 3 day weekends would dramatically improve workplace productivity, as people would have more time with their families and doing their favorite activities which would recharge them.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I got a 3 day weekend this weekend with MLK day being Monday. It would be a 4 day weekend but I offered to work Confederate Heroes Day, which is a skeleton crew day.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> I got a 3 day weekend this weekend with MLK day being Monday. It would be a 4 day weekend but I offered to work Confederate Heroes Day, which is a skeleton crew day.


Still could squeeze in a nice little road trip I hope, friend!


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

While a 7-day weekend would be ideal, realistically a 3-day weekend sounds great. Then you'd have one day to catch up on sleep, one day to have fun, and then one day to fix your sleep schedule and get all of your housework done before the week started.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Cover3 said:


> Still could squeeze in a nice little road trip I hope, friend!


Definitely if I didn't have a broken leg. Now with gas prices going super low is the worst time to be immobilized. I guess I get to work on my blog and also mess with video editing with the footage I took with my action cam.

I finished this one last night:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@jaden_d

I already have 3-day weekends. I work Sat-Sun-Mon-Tues: 12-12-8-8. I have Wed-Thurs-Fri off.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Weekends should last for eternity. How awesome it would be if every day is a weekend until the day we leave this world. :ghost2:


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> Definitely if I didn't have a broken leg. Now with gas prices going super low is the worst time to be immobilized. I guess I get to work on my blog and also mess with video editing with the footage I took with my action cam.
> 
> I finished this one last night:


Nice stuff, pretty cold up here isn't it?


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

It really depends on your work hours and the nature of the work


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Cover3 said:


> Nice stuff, pretty cold up here isn't it?


Not too bad. It was slightly colder than Wisconsin when I was there. My girlfriend (native Texan) can't figure out why people live this far north where it gets this cold. Crazy thing is people here think the same thing about Texas summers where it's 90 degrees every single day. It's -1 now and supposed to get to like -18 tonight and then a high of -8 tomorrow so overall it gets just as cold for the most part (we are only 300 miles from Thunder Bay by the crow flies).


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

We only have 7 days in a week. Why dont we extend a week to 10 Days and have weekend be 4 days. Whos idea was it to set a week at 7 days?

Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday ExDay Exday/ Friday Saturday Sunday Funday


----------



## Stoneheart (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm a fan of the 3:4 concept. Three day weekends and Four day work weeks. I feel that productivity and personal happiness would increase. Three day weekends are so much more rejuvenating than two day weekends.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

95134hks said:


> Ultimately as technology improves productivity, all jobs will need to be shared among a larger available work force.
> 
> What will be seen I believe will be a Monday thru Wednesday shift and a Thursday thru Saturday shift with 4 days off for everybody.


Thought the same. I doubt it will happen, though. Those who control the system seem to be enjoying people fighting for jobs and earning low wages too much.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Clyme said:


> I'm not sure what I think of that, especially without concrete examples. I mean, I suppose that's true, but at what point does the exhaustion detract from the work? If one's work leaves them exhausted, then perhaps one should find work that isn't exhausting? I mean, that still fits within the equation. You could love your work, but the exhaustion is a negative aspect to it. Thus, it is not your ideal job. An ideal job would be one that you enjoyed and one that was within your energy capacity. That is the job that should be sought. Energy, in this regard, is only important insofar as you have enough time for bodily repairs (via sleep, eating, exercise, and so forth), and also insofar as you have sufficient time for self-reflection, the development of interpersonal relationships, and the cultivation of other interests.


It is my firm and settled and unshakeable opinion that weekends should last at _least_ 7 days.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Thought the same. I doubt it will happen, though. Those who control the system seem to be enjoying people fighting for jobs and earning low wages too much.


Liberal progressive legislation can fix that however.

Simply legislate a 24 hours work week with double overtime for anything in excess.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

95134hks said:


> Liberal progressive legislation can fix that however.
> 
> Simply legislate a 24 hours work week with double overtime for anything in excess.


By those who control the system, I meant the legislators.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

g_w said:


> It is my firm and settled and unshakeable opinion that weekends should last at _least_ 7 days.


And what would you do with all of that time?


----------

